# Tobacco of the year: 1792 Flake



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Ok folks, you voted and 1792 Flake is now the first PUFF.com Tobacco of the Year! Now...write a review. Best review gets a little prize. All entries MUST be received no later than midnight (EST) January 15th. Winner will be announced on January 20th. Good luck!

*Samuel Gawith 1792 Flake - *Full strength, mellow tobacco comprising a blend of dark-fired Tanzanian leaf. Made in England.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

We have a year to review it, right? oke: I'll have mine out in January. :smile:


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I have a half a pound that over 3 yrs old. and I haven't tried it yet. But it's looking nicely marbled that for sure.
will have to try some and give a review


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

I didn't care for it fresh, but after 4 months in a jar, wow! I gotta get more.


----------

